# West Milford



## Bozizle (Jan 2, 2003)

Just moved to Hewitt NJ and love the hills. Does anyone have any routes or good roads to ride in tht local area?


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Bozizle said:


> Just moved to Hewitt NJ and love the hills. Does anyone have any routes or good roads to ride in tht local area?


Love the hills, eh? You're in luck. For starters, head north along Greenwood Lake. East Shor drive will have much less traffic. Turn left or right when you get to NY Route 17a. You'll be climbing before you know it. I prefer to go right and then just keep going into Harriman SP. You won't be dissapointed. There is lots of good riding all around you.

I grew up in Wanaque, NJ but now live outside of Trenton. I make frequent trips back to that area to see family.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

You don't even have to go that far for hills (though that's a great ride and Harriman is superb). There's a nice steepy right out of West Milford on that road that goes to Upper Greenwood lake. Stay on that road till the end and you'll have a great 45+ mph descent. Grab a map - you can workout a century ride that that include High Point - the longest climb in the state.


----------

